# Pianos used by famous composers



## GodNickSatan

Not sure if there's a thread on this already, but I thought it would be fun to discuss. Here is what I believe to be the piano used by Beethoven when he wrote the late piano sonatas.


----------



## Taggart

Here is Grieg's piano at Troldhaugen. It is used for concerts and for recordings of Grieg's music.









There are also the Grainger piano rolls.


----------



## joen_cph

Here´s a funny-looking, art-deco inspired piano from 1931 made by a famous local designer and critic, Poul Henningsen (1894-1967, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poul_Henningsen, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PH_Grand_Piano, http://www.phpianos.com/grand-piano.html).

The original had very poor sound and wasn´t really being used by any famous musicians, but they have now made a revised version, collaborating with the German Blütner and Bösendorf companies, and sold for DKK 1.000.000 a piece (about €135.000) - you pay a bit extra for the looks ...


----------



## ptr

joen_cph said:


> The original had very poor sound and wasn´t really being used by any famous musicians, but they have now made a revised version, collaborating with the German Blütner and Bösendorf companies, and sold for DKK 1.000.000 a piece (about €135.000) - you pay a bit extra for the looks ...


And I think that Bösendorfer is Austrian if not sold recently!

/ptr


----------



## ahammel

Here's Liszt's piano:










Source. Note the excellent view of Liszt's favourite person.

This one belonged to Richard Wagner:










I've heard that Wagner wasn't a very good pianist, but he claimed to play "a good deal better than Berlioz", who couldn't play it at all.


----------

